
Manhattan DA Wants Apple to Remove iPhone Encryption - geophile
http://mashable.com/2016/11/18/apple-encryption-new-york-attorney-iphone/#A09JeLr.GqqV
======
dbg31415
Coming soon to an America near you.

* 'Extreme surveillance' becomes UK law with barely a whimper || [https://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/nov/19/extreme-survei...](https://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/nov/19/extreme-surveillance-becomes-uk-law-with-barely-a-whimper)

------
nmgsd
of course he does.

